# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  NICK - M - BERGER BRINGE - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE - TRES TIMIDE

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* NICK
*Type:* Berger Hollandais
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* n°SIREN Asso : 795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière

Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *NICK*

*Nick est parrainé*

*Situation :* Au refuge côté fourrière depuis septembre2017
*Sexe :* Mâle
*Race :* Croisé Berger Hollandais
*Taille :* Moyenne
*Age :* A déterminer
*Stérilisé :* Le sera si réservé
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*


*Histoire:*
Nick a été attrapé dans la rue par les dogcatcheurs. On ne sait rien de son passé.

* Caractère:*
Nick est un loulou très perturbé de se retrouver au reufge.
C'est un chien très timide qui n'a pas encore confiance en l'homme, probablement à cause de mauvaises rencontres par le passé.
Il s'entend bien avec les autres chiens.

*Nick est un loulou timide qui ne pourra probablement pas évoluer au refuge : en effet, la vie y est très dure et très stressante et ce n'est pas un environnement qui aide les chiens, malgré toute la bonne volonté des bénévoles.**
Nick aurait besoin d'une famille qui connait les chiens très timides afin de pouvoir évoluer le plus favorablement possible. 
Nous préférons que Nick ne soit pas placé dans une famille avec enfant de moins de 10 ans.
Un chien sociable déjà bien installé dans la famille serait un vrai plus pour aider Nick dans sa reconstruction.
Qui va pouvoir redonner goût à la vie à ce beau loulou ?*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos:*









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nick sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires.Nick peut-être adopté en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com


Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...famille#651323
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de l'association)
+
mail de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## France34

*NICK est à adopter en urgence car il risque d'être tué par les gardes de la fourrière ou déchiqueté par les autres chiens affamés !*

----------


## CBM

Lien BASF : http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...oumanie#548296

----------


## France34

Le pauvre NICK , très stressé , a besoin d'une gentille famille adoptive !

----------


## France34

*Vite, quelqu'un pour sauver NICK de cette fourrière où un véto démoniaque tue 5 chiens par semaine, au hasard , même ceux suivis par les associations de PA !*

----------


## France34

*NICK a besoin de sortir d'urgence de cet enfer !* *SOS !*

----------


## Vegane7

FB de NICK créé de mon côté :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

VITE, UNE MARRAINE !!

----------


## France34

ET SURTOUT UNE BONNE FAMILLE ADOPTIVE POUR SORTIR DE CET ENFER !

----------


## Vegane7

Marrainé via PP (65 €) par cette amie :
https://www.facebook.com/marlene.regeon

----------


## France34

*Vite, une bonne famille adoptive connaissant bien les chiens craintifs pour NICK !*

----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## Lullacmukitza



----------


## Vegane7

NOUVEAU FB DE NICK AVEC NOUVELLES ET JOLIES PHOTOS : 

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater*

----------


## France34

NICK attend toujours quelqu'un qui le sauve de cet endroit infernal !

----------


## Vegane7

Comment va NICK depuis le mois dernier ?

----------


## France34

Toujours pas de nouvelles de NICK ! ::

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour NICK !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## France34

Pas de nouvelles de NICK depuis le mois de Juin ! ::

----------


## France34

Une bénévole est allée en Roumanie en Décembre et a dit que NICK allait bien !

----------


## France34

NICK a besoin qu'une personne connaissant bien les chiens craintifs le sorte trés vite de cette fourrière horrible !

----------


## Vegane7

!!! SOS POUR NICK !!! 1 AN 1/2 DE FOURRIÈRE !!! https://youtu.be/oT09LrH95Yw

----------


## France34

Personne pour sauver le pauvre NICK ?

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin faire sortir le pauvre NICK de la fourrière roumaine ?

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post du pauvre NICK , oublié dans une terrible fourrière roumaine !

----------


## Patriciabois@laposte.net

Bonjour

Je souhaiterais savoir si Nick est toujours à adopter? Merci.

----------


## Vegane7

> Bonjour
> 
> Je souhaiterais savoir si Nick est toujours à adopter? Merci.


Bonjour,

Oui, Nick est toujours à l'adoption.
Etes-vous intéressée ?
Il peut également être pris en famille d'accueil.

----------


## Patriciabois@laposte.net

Je souhaiterais le prendre en fa ou bien l adopter. Comment procéder?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui je suis intéressée par ce loulou. Comment procéder même en fa?

----------


## phacélie

C'est indiqué dans le premier message en première page, sous les photos  ::

----------


## Patriciabois@laposte.net

Merci. C est quand on clique sur la bande bleue  ou il y a son nom?

----------


## Vegane7

Il faut remplir ce formulaire :
https://associationmukitza.forums-ac...LQxIS7dm-JDDFQ

et le renvoyer à Chloé la bénévole à cette adresse :
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

 ::

----------


## Patriciabois@laposte.net

Daccord merci beaucoup.

----------


## Vegane7

Patricia, vous nous direz quand l'asso vous répondra pour Nick.
Merci encore pour ce pauvre chien.

----------


## Patriciabois@laposte.net

Bonjour
L asso ne m a pas répondu pour l instant. Comment faire?

----------


## Patriciabois@laposte.net

Je vous laisse mon numéro ce sera plus facile 07 83 09 68 29. Merci.

----------


## Patriciabois@laposte.net

Voici également  mon mail patriciabois@laposte.net

----------


## France34

Patricia , je vous conseille de supprimer le message avec votre n° de tel : des mauvais plaisantins pourraient s'en servir à mauvais escient ! Si vous voulez , vous pouvez le donner en message privé à Végane7 qui est inscrite sur Mukitza et a déjà signalé sur le site que quelqu'un (vous) avait envoyé une demande d'adoption pour NICK ! Elle peut le signaler plusieurs fois , mais elle ne peut intervenir dans le processus d'adoption ! Vous ne pouvez , hélas , qu'attendre que Chloé ( lullac) fasse son travail ! J'espère qu'elle ne tardera pas à vous répondre et que vous pourrez bientôt adopter NICK ! Merci pour lui !

----------


## Patriciabois@laposte.net

Bonsoir France merci pour votre conseil 
 J espere être parvenue à l enlever.   Pouvez vous me dire ou est Chloe lullac? Car si elle ne répond pas peut-être puis la contacter ailleurs? Toutefois je vais prévenir Vegane  je crains que Nick ne meure la bas a attendre autant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je ne parviens pas à enlever mon numero.

----------


## Vegane7

Mail d*​*e Chloé : lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## France34

Patricia , pour enlever votre n° de tel , cliquer sur : "modifier le message ", en bas . Je ne crois pas que Végane7 connaisse une autre adresse de Chloé ; le mieux , peut-être , c'est que vous envoyiez un autre formulaire d'adoption . Avec certaines associations, il faut parfois "faire le forcing "   :Big Grin:  ! Bonne chance ! Si vous voulez d'autres renseignements sur NICK , cliquez sur le lien qui est sous les premières photos : "Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine etc  "!

----------


## Patriciabois@laposte.net

Bonjour j ai reçu un message de 3 lignes qui me dit que l equipe me donnera sa décision. Et plus rien à nouveau. Nickel est depuis 2007  enfermé dans une fourriere ou il souffre. Pourquoi le faire souffrir a ce point alors que je propose de l adopter? Tous ces chiens sont ils réellement à adopter?, je n y crois guère.   Si l on ne veut pas que je le rende heureux  c est triste pour lui. Je ne peux pas faire davantage.

----------


## France34

Patricia, sur le post mukitza de NICK , il est dit que la personne se proposant pour l'adoption ne convenait pas . Il ne s'agit peut-être pas de vous .  Vous n'avez pas été recontactée  par l'asso ? Elles sont très sévères pour le choix des adoptants mais elles devraient les avertir très rapidement ! C'est inadmissible ! Peut-être interroger Végane7 par mail : elle en sait peut-être davantage . Sinon , j'espère que vous trouverez votre bonheur auprès d'autres associations plus compréhensives  ! Dommage pour le pauvre NICK !

----------


## Patriciabois@laposte.net

Bonjour France je n ai aucune réponse hormis les 2 lignes ou Chloé me précise que l equipe donnera son avis. et puis plus rien . J ai de l expérience dans les chiens trauma puisque je me suis toujours occupe d enquete de maltraitance, chien de chasse très craintif. Etc.... j ai le temps et la patience. J aime profondément les chiens. Nick est un coup de cur. Quand je m investis pour un animal ce n est jamais irréfléchi et je donne le maximum en amour, en temps et en soins. Pourquoi dire que Nick vit un enfer et ne pas saisir une opportunité. Je n aipas d enfant jeune. J ai une chienne de 9ans très douce, stérilisée.  J ai les moyens de le soigner si besoin . Avec moi il ferait de très longues promenades en foret, avec rivières et lacs. Vraiment je suis triste pour lui . Pas pour moi. Je ne prendrais aucun autre chien. Si vous pouvez m aider ce serait gentil.  Car vraiment oui c est l.incomprehension. et ce loulou souffre depuis 2017!!!!ce n est pas normal.  Etre très vigilant en adoption ou même en fa c est complètement  normal . Mais la c est exagéré.  Merci de vos réponses. Car même pour cela c est l incompréhension.  P. Bois

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour France je n ai aucune réponse hormis les 2 lignes ou Chloé me précise que l equipe donnera son avis. et puis plus rien . J ai de l expérience dans les chiens trauma puisque je me suis toujours occupe d enquete de maltraitance, chien de chasse très craintif. Etc.... j ai le temps et la patience. J aime profondément les chiens. Nick est un coup de cur. Quand je m investis pour un animal ce n est jamais irréfléchi et je donne le maximum en amour, en temps et en soins. Pourquoi dire que Nick vit un enfer et ne pas saisir une opportunité. Je n aipas d enfant jeune. J ai une chienne de 9ans très douce, stérilisée.  J ai les moyens de le soigner si besoin . Avec moi il ferait de très longues promenades en foret, avec rivières et lacs. Vraiment je suis triste pour lui . Pas pour moi. Je ne prendrais aucun autre chien. Si vous pouvez m aider ce serait gentil.  Car vraiment oui c est l.incomprehension. et ce loulou souffre depuis 2017!!!!ce n est pas normal.  Etre très vigilant en adoption ou même en fa c est complètement  normal . Mais la c est exagéré.  Merci de vos réponses. Car même pour cela c est l incompréhension.  P. Bois
PS je peux même leur envoyer des photos de ma chienne nommée Amour, de la maison, de moi . S ils ont des enquêteurs sur la france ils peuvent venir faire une pré visite  voila je n ai rien a cacher. Je ne peux pas faire davantage.  Peut-être pouvez vous leur transmettre.

----------


## superdogs

Votre numéro apparait toujours : cliquer sur modifier le message, le modifier, et enregistrer les changements

----------


## France34

Patricia , je ne suis qu'une personne "lambda" sur Rescue ; je ne suis même pas inscrite sur le site de Mukitza . Je ne peux que remonter les posts de ces pauvres chiens , à peu prés seule avec Végane7 , mais je vais vous envoyer un Message Privé !
Superdogs , je crois qu'il serait temps de changer la bannière de BAZA , adoptée depuis au moins le 3 février ! :Smile:

----------


## France34

Patricia , je vous ai envoyé 3 messages privés : les avez-vous lus ? La dame que j'ai contactée veut bien contribuer à aider pour l'adoption mais il faudrait que vous répondiez à mes messages !

----------


## Chiara34

Est-ce que quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Nick SVP je ne le trouve nulle part et plus aucune info depuis avril dernier.
Merci de me tenir au courant

----------


## France34

Chiara34 , si vous cliquez sur "le lien d'origine " , en dessous des premières photos , vous aurez le post de NICK du site de Mukitza , mais vous n'aurez guère plus d'informations qu'ici , si ce n'est que la personne qui voulait l'adopter ne convenait pas ! Peut-être des personnes , proches de Mukitza , répondront ici à votre demande d'information .

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles

----------


## Vegane7

Il faut réunir 480  pour permettre à NICK de rentrer en France... PAYPAL (PRECISEZ BIEN "POUR NICK") : https://www.paypal.com/donate/?cmd=_...DI1le8NLJe3Lw8 Je cite Mukitza : "La marraine qui sétait engagée pour financer un mois de pension et une comportementaliste (480 euros au total) vient davoir un imprévu qui la met dans limpossibilité de tenir ses engagements.

Nous avions prévu de rapatrier NICK à la fin du mois. Devoir annuler son arrivée après toutes ces années de misère dans cette sordide fourrière nous affecte terriblement.

Cest pourquoi nous remercions les personnes qui pourraient aider à rassembler cette somme et ainsi lui offrir son ticket de sortie tant mérité.

Un grand merci pour lui !




J'ajoute que nous avons un dossier d'adoption en cours pour lui mais évidemment, il faut que Nick passe préalablement par la case " comportementaliste"."

----------


## Vegane7

IL RESTE 350 EUROS À RASSEMBLER POUR PERMETTRE À NICK DE RENTRER... 
SI CETTE SOMME N'EST PAS REUNIE TRÈS RAPIDEMENT, NICK RESTERA EN FOURRIÈRE ET TOUT SERA À RECOMMENCER... SOS !!! 

- PAYPAL DE L'ASSO MUKITZA (PRECISEZ BIEN "POUR NICK") : https://www.paypal.com/donate/?cmd=_...O1QKbQ4sHH8d7o 

- OU PAR CHÈQUE (me demander l'adresse de l'asso Mukitza en MP). MERCI POUR VOS DONS, MÊME PETITS...

----------


## girafe

Nick à été sorti de fourrière et placé en pension en attendant de pouvoir rentré lors d'un prochain rapatriement (un vol est en cours d'organisation) 
Il est attendu chez vac animae  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## girafe

Nick rentre par avion le 18 juin !
il ira en pension

----------


## girafe

Nick est en chemin, il sera en France demain

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Vegane7

Je cite : "Le grand jour est enfin arrivé !
Nick  a embarqué vendredi 18 juin au matin avec 4 autres copains dans le  camion qui le mènera en France ; il est arrivé samedi en région  parisienne !
J'aurai la  grande joie de l'accueillir et de faire un bout de route pour qu'il  rejoigne Lisa qui saura le faire évoluer et lui redonner confiance."

----------


## girafe

Nick va avoir besoin de temps mais il progresse a son rythme 

https://youtu.be/MtWW_3UcBqA

----------


## France34

Merci , Vegane7 et Girafe pour les nouvelles de NICK . On lui souhaite une bonne famille adoptive pour bientôt ! ::

----------


## girafe

De bonnes nouvelles de *Nick qui promène dorénavant sans laisse ; Il ne va pas devenir ultra sociable en si peu de temps. Le travail va être long avec lui. Il sort donc sans laisse, commence à jouer et à montrer du contentement . Il sait Re rentrer tout seul et suivre bien derrière. Lisa a déjà accompli un énorme pas avec lui il faudra que son adoptante continue avec sérieux ce travail…






*

----------


## girafe

Nick continue de progresser 

"Désormais il commence à faire la fête par derrière, il n'accepte pas encore le contact mais se balade sans laisse paisiblement, revient à la maison sans problème. Il découvre peu a peu ce que c'est de vivre une vie paisible sans avoir peur de tout et tout le monde. Bientôt il rejoindra sa famille qui poursuivra tranquillement ...

----------


## CBM

On peut savoir dans quel département il est ? En pension ou en FA ?

----------


## girafe

Nick est en pension dans le 36

----------


## CBM

Merci

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de Nick chez Vac'Anima SVP ?

----------


## girafe

Nick est toujours chez Vac Animae 
Toujours a l'adoption, il faudra une famille patiente pour l'aider a évoluer

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère du fond du coeur qu'il trouvera SA FAMILLE bientôt

----------


## Vegane7

Qui a des nouvelles de Nick SVP ?

----------

